

TurnTable.FM DESTROYING SOPA - djohnsonm
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10021156/TurnTableFMnoSOPA.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10021156/TurnTableFMnoSOPA.png
======
swasheck
we have very different definitions of destruction

